# counting spikes



## wuwu (Feb 20, 2007)

i know you can use the counting spikes method to determine the gender for violin and p. wahlberggi nymphs, 5 for females and 6 for males. i'm wondering if this method can be used for ALL mantids with spikes on their abdomens, like s. pretiosa and b. mendica. in theory, this should hold true since all females have 6 segments and males, 8. i'm just not sure if some species are an exception.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes! I use the same method for s-exing B. Mendica too.


----------

